# Netzteil oder Mainboard defekt?



## IFreddyI (24. August 2017)

Heyho! 

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit meinem PC.. bisher lief er immer ohne Probleme, nun sind wir umgezogen und seitdem macht er keinen Mucks mehr...

Wenn ich den Powerknopf drücke, passiert rein gar nichts. Kein Lüfter läuft, keine Lampe geht an etc.

Ich habe mich ein bisschen eingelesen und erstmal das Netzteil getestet (im 24 Pin Stecker überbrückt) und siehe da, es laufen Netztteillüfter und beide angeschlossenen Gehäuselüfter.

Sobald ich es aber am Mainboard anschließe, passiert gar nichts (auch nicht wenn ich am Mainboard den powerswitch überbrücke, am Knopf liegt's also auch nicht)

Daher hatte ich den Verdacht, dass es das Mainboard sein müsste. Habe nun ein Mainboard von einem Freund geliehen und das gleiche Ergebnis erhalten... 

Wisst ihr vielleicht woran es noch liegen könnte? Oder zumindest was ich noch versuchen könnte um den Fehler zu finden?


Komponenten: 
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power(E6) 500W
Mainboards: Asus p5q-e und ASRock 890GM Pro3

Danke schonmal,
Freddy


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Hmm. Ich hätte jetzt vermutet, dass du ein Kabel abgezogen hast. Aber wenn du sagst, dass der Rechner auch dann nicht startet, wenn du den Switch am Mainboard kurzschließt, ist das schon verwunderlich.
Du wirst wohl nicht umher kommen, den Rechner noch mal zu zerlegen und zu schauen, ob noch alles i.O. ist.
Wie alt ist der Rechner denn? Das Netzteil ist ja schon ein Museumsstück.


----------



## IFreddyI (24. August 2017)

Das mit dem Zerlegen ist kein Problem, er liegt in seinen Einzelteilen vor mir 

Der Rechner ist schon relativ alt, habe ihn vor zwei Jahren per Kleinanzeigen gekauft, von daher keine Ahnung wie alt genau.. 

Ich weiß nur nicht wie ich jetzt weiter testen kann wo der Defekt liegen könnte.. wie kann es sein dass das Netzteil für sich selbst und die beiden Gehäuselüfter genug Saft hat, aber dann über das Mainboard nicht mehr?...

Oder könnte auch der 24 Pin Stecker kaputt sein? Per Überbrückung geht's ja :-/


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Hast du den Rechner mal ohne Case eingeschaltet?
Also alles auf einen Karton legen, Grafikkarte einstecken, Netzteil und Monitor anschließen und dann den Switch überbrücken?


----------



## IFreddyI (24. August 2017)

Habe es gerade versucht (ohne alles, nichtmal die graKa oder CPU dran). Passiert leider trotzdem nichts.. also auch der Netztteillüfter springt nicht an.

Oder muss die GraKa bzw CPU drin sein damit es überhaupt startet?

EDIT:
Also ohne case meinte ich damit. Habe das Mainboard hier auf einer Gummimatte liegen.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Also, CPU sollte schon drin sein, RAM auch. Grafikkarte muss nicht. Festplatte auch nicht. Das Mainboard sollte die Hardwareprüfung durchlaufen und CPU und RAM erkennen, wenn man zur fehlenden Grafikkarte kommt, ertönt ein Piepen aus den Bios Lautsprecher.
Dann erfährt man, dass die Grafikkarte fehlt.
Wenn aber bei dir nicht mal das Mainboard anläuft, liegt was grundsätzliches vor.
Teste das mal mit einem anderen Netzteil.


----------



## IFreddyI (24. August 2017)

Okay, auch mit CPU und RAM drin passiert nichts, liegt wohl tatsächlich am Netzteil. Komisch, dass es per Überbrückung normal anläuft :-/

Habe leider kein anderes Netzteil hier, dann muss ich mir da wohl auch Mal eins leihen.

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe! Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich das andere Netzteil hier habe.


----------



## Threshold (24. August 2017)

Tja, das Netzteil startet mit Überbrückung. Aber vielleicht hast du ja einen Kurzschluss, wenn du das alles mit dem Board verbindest.
Den 8 Pin EPS Stecker hast du doch drin, oder?
Ich würde mal ein anderes Netzteil testen. Mal sehen, obs damit geht.


----------



## IFreddyI (24. August 2017)

Ja, bei dem alten Board den P8 bzw bei dem neuen den P4 hatte ich auch drin. Ansonsten aber nichts.


----------



## drstoecker (24. August 2017)

So Versuch nochmal folgendes, Board mit CPU und ein RAM Riegel in Slot 1, Batterie für ne min raus. Dann wieder einsetzen, Netzteil dran mit Strom für CPU und mainboard. Keine Grafikkarte und alles andere weg lassen. Monitor am onboard Anschluss anschließen. Board kurzschließen/starten!


----------



## Renax (24. August 2017)

Kleine Anmerkung zu @drstoecker, das P5Q-E als LGA775 Board hat keine onboard Grafik, daher bitte @TE: Das machen was drstoecker sagte, dazu brauchst du nochnichmal nen Monitor bzw Graka anschließen, wenn es einen Beep Code gibt, lebt zumindest das Mainboard. Wenn du dann die Graka ansteckst müsste diese das Problem verursacht haben.


----------



## drstoecker (24. August 2017)

Renax schrieb:


> Kleine Anmerkung zu @drstoecker, das P5Q-E als LGA775 Board hat keine onboard Grafik, daher bitte @TE: Das machen was drstoecker sagte, dazu brauchst du nochnichmal nen Monitor bzw Graka anschließen, wenn es einen Beep Code gibt, lebt zumindest das Mainboard. Wenn du dann die Graka ansteckst müsste diese das Problem verursacht haben.



ich bin von diesem hier ausgegangen ASRock 890GM Pro3, ersteres habe ich überflogen.


----------

